# Won't start when sun is up



## jakemoore (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a 93 Maxima SE which starts reliably in my garage. However if I park it in the sun it won't start. Specifically the starter won't turn the engine over. Just click click click. I can get it going with a jumpstart every time. This happens if it sits 5 minutes in the sun while I am in a store or 10 hours in the sun while I am at work. I can drive hard all night and it will start reliably if the sun is down.

So I took the battery in for a diagnostic and PepBoys said it was bad. New battery and the car still doesn't start in the sun.

Brief test at home shows alternater gives 13.8 volts, battery gives 12.2 volts and the starter solonoid tests out ok. However as luck would have it the care was starting at that time.

The starter is about 30K mi old so I don't think it is that. 

Anybody have any similar problems? A brief search showed some of the Nissan trucks/suv's did something similar but nobody has been able to identify the culprit.

Thanks for your help.

Jake


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how's the battery connectors themselves? if they're the dinky OEM ones, they're probably not up to the job anymore and aren't conducting enough current.. I've seen it happen several times, but never a sun/dark issue like that. strange.
anyway, you might try new connectors- it's only about $5-10 worth of parts and an hour labor to change them out.


----------

